
Tell HN: Use.fortawesome.com is serving an invalid certificate - bn7t
Just noticed this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;use.fortawesome.com&#x2F; serves an invalid certificate which means that for example on fontawesome.com icons aren&#x27;t displayed.<p>I&#x27;m guessing other sites are also affected.
======
jlgaddis
Why is this something that everyone on HN needs to be aware of?

Did you (attempt to) report this to the site?

